# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Karlovac - kolko ima forumasa/ica iz Ka i okolice??? - 2

## Mukica

Ovo je nastavak topica Karlovac - kolko ima forumasica iz Ka i okolice??? 

andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Fairy 
Honey 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
maria71 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
nicols
Nina28 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Zeera

----------


## maxovamama

pih, pa mene nema na popisu! 

Ubacite me pliiiiiz!!!

----------


## Matilda

andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bubamarka 
Honey 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
maria71 
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama
Nina28 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Zeera

ako smo nekoga zaboravili, slobodno se nadopisite   :Smile:

----------


## bony

> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bubamarka 
> Honey 
> icepuran@htnet-dsl 
> ivory 
> karfiolčić 
> maria71 
> Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
> ...



 :D  mene

----------


## Honey

andjelak
bobaibeba
bony
bubamarka
Fairy
Honey
icepuran@htnet-dsl
ivory
karfiolčić
maria71
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda
maxovamama
Nina28
Pastrva
Poison Ivy
suncokret
Zeera 


Bony dobrodošla!
Eto. Ja sam nadopisala još jednu forumašicu iz Klc koja još nije nabasala na ovaj topik, nova je registrirana, ali je trenutno na moru ak se ne varam.

Bok Fairy   :Kiss:

----------


## Fairy

Bok Honey! Evo vratili smo se. Hvala na ubacivanju na popis!   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

ko fali nek se javi pa cu ga ja dodati u prvi post
sad vas vec ima za postenu podruznicu  :Wink:

----------


## nicols

a forumaše ne brojite?   :Cekam:  

 :Smile:

----------


## maria71

> a forumaše ne brojite?


naravno da se broje!    :Wink:

----------


## nicols

pa kad piše "kolko ima forumasica"  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

Pa forumaši su toliko rijetki da ih moramo posebno paziti i ne plašiti ih da nam ne pobjegnu...Osobito naši domaći   :Wink:  

no dobro osim nekih izuzetaka   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

> a forumaše ne brojite?


evo... popravila   :Smile:

----------


## Honey

> a forumaše ne brojite?


  :Embarassed: 


Ja sam te odavno prebrojala   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> a forumaše ne brojite?


njima treba dati posebnu listu   :Grin:  . možda dovuku još kandidata da ne budu sami   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubamarka

ja uskoro počinjem s boovanjem pa onda s porodiljnim tako da ću konačno vidjeti KA i u jutarnjim satima

hoće biti kakvih kava i sl. okupljanja?


moram još nešto pitat jer je karlovačko rodilište specifično; MM je bio na trudničkom tečaju za prvi porod i to je upisano u knjižicu od prvog djeteta

ako ovaj put budem slučajno rađala po danu - hoće li ga pustit ako ponesem sa sobom tu staru knjižicu da dokažem da smo prošli tečaj prije 3 godine?

----------


## Fairy

Mislim da će ga pustiti, sad M mogu biti i po danu.  :Smile:

----------


## ivory

> ja uskoro počinjem s boovanjem pa onda s porodiljnim tako da ću konačno vidjeti KA i u jutarnjim satima
> 
> hoće biti kakvih kava i sl. okupljanja?
> 
> 
> moram još nešto pitat jer je karlovačko rodilište specifično; MM je bio na trudničkom tečaju za prvi porod i to je upisano u knjižicu od prvog djeteta
> 
> ako ovaj put budem slučajno rađala po danu - hoće li ga pustit ako ponesem sa sobom tu staru knjižicu da dokažem da smo prošli tečaj prije 3 godine?


Mislim da će ti vrijediti stara potvrda u trudničkoj. Sada ti muževe puštaju i po noći, ali samo ako nije gužva, a ovisi i ko je dežuran.
Moj nije stigao doći - bili smo expresni   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Evo mene natrag s godišnjeg.  8) 

Očekujte krajem kolovoza jedno okupljanje, brzo će rujan i moramo početi s aktivnostima, svaka pomoć je dobrodošla. 

Što se tiče muževa i poroda, ako je muž bio prvi put na porodu, ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi bio i drugi put.
Ja definitivno bez svog muža ne idem jer mi je bio velika podrška prvi put. Samo što je stajao kraj mene i što smo malo razgovarali, meni je puno značilo.

----------


## Matilda

Za sve zainteresirane trudnice javljam vijest da počinju prijave za novi trudnički tečaj u staračkom domu kod Bibe (prijave kod. dr. Lončara) i naravno do kraja kolovoza se možete prijaviti za trudnički tečaj u rodilištu. Više imate na portalu, rubrika Trudnoća, podrubrika Priprema, pozor, tema Tečajevi pripreme za porod.

U Knjižnici za mlade svakako pogledajte izložbu radova koje su izradila bolesna djeca tijekom boravka na karlovačkom dječjem odjelu. vrlo zanimljivo!

U nedjelju 26.8. Roda Karlovac ima sastanak članica, ako se netko želi pridružiti neka mi se javi na PP.
Sastanak je radni (nema skretanja s tema),  8) dogovaramo se za aktivnosti za razdoblje 07/08.

----------


## ronin

I ja vas pratim  :Smile:  
Ni na nebu ni na zemlji,između Zagreba i Karlovca.  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

evo dodjem i ja na sastanak   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

:D 

Super, Mukice, vidimo se!

----------


## maria71

Pozdrav Matildi!   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> dogovaramo se za aktivnosti za razdoblje 07/08.


ili u prijevodu - kako preživjeti dane piva...   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

Joj nemoj o DP, mene već panika hvata od 10 dana tamburanja pod prozorom, pogotovo prve noći kad ću slušati o oranju i sjetvi u Kupreškom polju.

----------


## bubamarka

joj, nemoj tako , to mi je sve od večernjih izlazaka - perec i pivo umjesto večere u restoranu

usput vidim nešto rodbine i poznanika, a ako dočekam poslušat ću Crvenu jabuku i pjesme moje mladosti   :Sing:  

žao  mi je jedino što nisam ove godine sposobna za vratolomije u lunaparku

----------


## sorciere

meni je bilo ljepše kad je bilo u starom centru... nekako toplije, društvenije... navečer smo se svi smucali jedni o druge, grabili tople perece i krigle piva - i otšetali doma... 

a po danu sam znala navratiti na dobru klopu (s direktorima tvornica s kojima sam radila)  :Grin:  .

----------


## maria71

Znate gdje živim -Grabrik,NEMA PARKINGA!!!!!!!!!!! zbog kralja Artura i maač iz kamena

 :Evil or Very Mad:  

došla sam večeras iz Siska i auto smo ostavili kod moje frendice u dvorištu na LUščiću  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Matilda

Bubamarka, daleko si ti od tuluma na Korani.
Ne moraš slušati do 3 ujutro tamburanje. Meni su baš spavaće sobe okrenute prema tamo.

Maria, totalno te shvaćam.
Ja narednih 10 dana ne mičem auto s parkinga ispred kuće jer znam kad se vratim da ga neću moći više parkirati.
Osim parkiranja, zapišavaju (bilo je i onog drugog) nam se pijanci na ulaz. I rigaju. A policije nigdje. 
Zaključavamo zgradu, a i klupe ispred zgrade smo makli da nam ih ne unište jer se već nekoliko dana ranije skuplja balavudrija i ispija pive. Bilo je i keksa, ujutro smo zagazili u kondome. 
A cesta prometna i osvijetljena, to su egzibicionisti.

Ja mislim da bi grad trebao za tih 10 dana pivarenja dati odštetu okolnom stanovništvu za pretrpljene duševne boli.

Jedino što je dobro je vatromet.
Baš smo prije sat vremena uživali. Ležali smo svo troje u krevetu i gledali. Sad su M i MM otišli na jednu rundu ringišpilom. A i Thompson je počeo.

Ja čekam Gibu sljedeću subotu.
Trebala sam sutra u Pulu na koncert (mala čak VIP ulaznice), ali kako moram mirovati, ne smijem.
Ako ja neću Gibi, onda će Gibo k meni.   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Popis forumašica i Rodinih članica




> ana12
> annabell
> andjelak 
> bobaibeba 
> bony 
> bubamarka 
> Elvira-članica Udruge Roda
> enca
> Fairy 
> ...

----------


## Matilda

Danas su ka Rode imale radni sastanak.

Malo smo oskudni s članstvom, ja i dalje pozivam sve zainteresirane da nam se pridružite jer je volontiranje za Rodu pravo zadovoljstvo i ispunjava vas nekom novom energijom.
Širiti znanje je korisno, pomagati društvu i mijenjati svijet oko sebe još korisnije. 

U narednom razdoblju čeka nas Tjedan dojenja (29.9. subota), imat ćemo opet informativni štand (na Promenadi). I svi su dobrodošli. Vi forumašice pogotovo. Neke već znamo, a vas koje ne znamo, samo dođite i predstavite se. Mi Rode smo miroljubive životinje.   :Grin:  

O daljnjim aktivnostima i planovima, uvijek ćete biti obaviješteni.

----------


## Matilda

Evo, drage ženske, ako niste znale, sada znate.

Ka rodilište spremno za vađenje krvi iz pupkovine

Ja neću tražiti vađenje i pohranu matičnih stanica, ali definitivno ću inzistirati da se pupkovina prereže tek kad prestane pulsirati. Ne prije!

----------


## Matilda

Evo da potkrijepimo ovu vijest i našim tekstom s portala koja je objavljena u ožujku ove godine.




> Banka krvi iz pupkovine i u Hrvatskoj
> 
> Nakon osnivanja Zaklade Ana Rukavina i širenja registra potencijalnih donora koštane srži na gotovo 20 000 osoba, pred ispunjenjem je i druga Anina želja - osnivanje banke umbilikalnih stanica, tj. banke matičnih stanica koje se nakon poroda prikupljaju iz pupkovine novorođenčadi i čuvaju nekoliko desetljeća u tekućem dušiku. 
> 
> Na Anin rođendan, 28. ožujka, otvorena je Banka umbilikalne krvi u Zavodu za kliničku transfuziologiju na Rebru. Klinika za ženske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj bit će prvo rodilište u Hrvatskoj u kojem će u travnju započeti organizirano prikupljanje krvi odnosno matičnih stanica iz pupkovine. Projekt će se potom širiti i u druga zagrebačka i hrvatska rodilišta.



Čuvanje krvi iz pupkovine

Ima komentara?

----------


## maria71

lijepo je imati izbor

----------


## Matilda

Da, imaš izbor hoćeš li pohraniti krv iz pupkovine ili ne.

Ali nemaš izbor roditi u nekom drugom položaju ili odbiti klistir, brijanje, epiziotomiju.

Ja bih rado rodila na stolčiću, ali nemam izbora. 
O vađenju krvi iz pupkovine ne razmišljam i mislim da u našem gradu i županiji većina žena uopće ne razmišlja o tom postupku, a neke niti ne znaju što je to.

----------


## maria71

pa o tome sam i mislila....u klc rodilištu ne bi rodila više nikad, da i namjeravam imati više djece

----------


## bubamarka

prijavila sam se za tečaj u bolnici idući tjedan,
ali u zbog MM mort prebacit za 10. mj.


ide li još netko?

probat ću na tečaju razjasnit neke stvari, tako da se maje živciram na porodu


btw. i ja bi rađala sjedeći kad bi baš mogla birati, ali prošli put ni glavu nisam smjela dignut  :Mad:

----------


## Honey

> btw. i ja bi rađala sjedeći kad bi baš mogla birati, ali prošli put ni glavu nisam smjela dignut


Ja uzela mm sa sobom pa je on pritiskao gumbiće na stolu za rađanje dok mi nije uspio dići uzglavlje   :Laughing:   Ja sam tražila babicu da mi to učini, no ona mi je samo stavila jastuk pod glavu  :/ Stalno sam imala osjećaj dok ležim vodoravno da dubim na glavi. No daleko je to još od stolčića.

----------


## Matilda

Bubamarka, ja sam se prijavila na tečaj kod Bibe, a na ovaj bolnički ću u 10.mjesecu.

Idem čist onako da vidim o čemu se priča.   :Grin:

----------


## bubamarka

kod Bibe sam bila prošli put  :Smile:  

a u 10. ću i ja na bolnički, onda se vidimo tamo

----------


## Honey

I ja sam bila kod Bibe prošli put, nečega se još sjećam. Pokušat ću odraditi neke vježbice doma, posebno kad me počnu mučiti leđa, pa hop na loptu (a možda i trbušni ples   :Dancing Fever:  ). Ovaj put ću si uštediti malo love, jer smo u nekoj stisci. Na bolnički vjerojatno odem, ali mi je još rano.

----------


## Matilda

Udruga RODA obilježit će Tjedan dojenja u Karlovcu 29.9. od 10 do 13 sati, opet na starom mjestu (kod Papas bara). 
Svi ste pozvani na druženje.
Bit će letaka, brošura i majici.
Za klince dječji kutić za crtanje.

Nadamo se lijepom vremenu.  :D

----------


## Matilda

Najavljujem i da će u mjesecu listopadu biti organizirana *Mala škola dojenja* (opet u knjižnici OB Karlovac) pa svi koji ste zainteresirani, očekujte datum.

----------


## Matilda

I još jedna stvar! Vrlo važna.

Apeliram na sve roditelje ovoga grada, a i županije, da poštuju Zakon i da svoju djecu vežu u autosjedalice. 
Ono što zadnjih dana gledam je katastrofa. Posebno ispred vrtića.
Pazite da vas policija ne zaustavi i kazni jer vam dijete nije u AS i jer nije vezano u AS.

Minuta koliko vam treba da dijete stavite i zavežete u AS može vašem djetetu spasiti život. Nemojte biti nemarni, ugrožavate sigurnost djeteta, kršite njegova dječja prava. 
Sebe vežete, a dijete ne. I ono je izloženo opsanosti jednako kao i vi.

----------


## Matilda

I danas je Rodi 6. rođendan!

 :Heart:

----------


## bobaibeba

Joj,Matilda,to je strašno kako je većina roditelja jako neodgovorna s tim vezanjem,bitno da sebe zavežu!
Kad bi barem policija češće kažnjavala radi nevezanja djeteta!

A vidim da te dirnuo Đibo u subotu.Jesi bila na koncertu?Bilo je odlično.To mi je bio prvi izlazak od kada sam rodila(osim par svadbi,to ni ne računam) i oduševio me skroz.Nahranio mi dušu pa sam sad mirna do daljnjega.Da više ne maltretiram Grgu da mora spavat bez cice,..mama,mama   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matilda

> A vidim da te dirnuo Đibo u subotu.Jesi bila na koncertu?


Jesam!
Mirovala sam cijeli tjedan, samo da dva sata izdržim na koncertu. MM je sjedio za stolom odmah pored pozornice i nadgledao me. Veli da ga nikad nije bilo strah u životu za mene kao tad. Bojao se da me netko ne gurne ili sruši. Bila i M s nama. 
A ljudi kad su vidjeli trbuh i Gibinu majicu na meni, još su mi se i pomakli i pustili me na ogradu. 

Već sam ja malcu počela puštati glazbu. Prebacim slušalice preko trbuha i sluša Uncu fibre. Nek se dijete uči što je prava glazba.   :Grin:

----------


## karfiolčić

> Bubamarka, ja sam se prijavila na tečaj kod Bibe, a na ovaj bolnički ću u 10.mjesecu.
> 
> Idem čist onako da vidim o čemu se priča.


Matilda vidimo se kod Bibe onda....   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Nadam se da sam ostavila dobar broj moba da me kontaktiraju... Pa ak bi bila dobra da mi javiš na pp kada tebe budu zvali....

Ne javljam se baš često na ovaj topic, jel mi je i jesenske trudnice previše... Ne stignem sve pratiti, pogotovo s obzirom da sam do pretprošlog tjedna radila... Sada je lakše, ali opet uz dvoje velike djece doći na red na comp... Malo teže, tj. bez svađe nema šanse...
Uglavnom drago mi je da nas ima toliko iz Karlovca...

----------


## Matilda

Bubamarka, danas se vidimo na tečaju!
Baš se veselim.

----------


## Matilda

:Rolling Eyes:  

Pardon, 

karfiolčić, mi se vidimo kod Bibe,
a bubamarka mi se vidimo u 10. u bolnici na tečaju.   :Grin:  

To meni od Normabela. Pobrkale se špekule u glavi.

----------


## Matilda

Evo još jednog izvještaja iz rodilišta.




> KARLOVAC - 22 bebe više nego lani, odnosno 637 djece, rođeno je ove godine, do danas, u karlovačkom rodilištu, kazao je šef Službe za ženske bolesti i porode doktor Željko Štajcer.
> - Do 1. rujna rođeno je 630 djece, a u istom periodu ove godine 637. Dakle, sedmero djece više. A sa dašnjim datumom to je nešto bolje - u prošloj godini 13. rujna bilo je 657, a ove godine 679, dakle plus 22 djece više. Ovaj deveti mjesec smo probali malo nadoknaditi - kazao je Štajcer.
> 
> U odnosu na prošlu godinu rođeno je nešto više mališana, a mi se nadamo da ćemo do kraja godine prijeći čaroban broj od tisuću novorođenih, kazao je.
> 
> - Nadamo se da će se ovaj trend nastaviti i do kraja godine i željeli bi da pređemo tu čarobnu brojku od tisuću novorođene djece u ovoj godini - naglasio je Štajcer.
> 
> A smrtnost novorođenčadi u karlovačkoj bolnici je manja u odnosu na prošlu godinu i još uvijek niža u odnosu na državni prosjek. U prvih devet mjeseci umrlo je pet beba iz četiri poroda.
> 
> - Smrtnost je u prošloj godini u istom periodu bila 7,9 promila, a ove godine 7,8 s time da je jedna žena došla s dvojčekima koji su, na žalost, oboje bili mrtvi, pa smo morali napraviti jedan takav porod gemina. Tako je ukupno petero djece u prvih devet mjeseci umrlo, ali iz četiri poroda. Kad se to gleda prema porodima, to je 6,2 promila, znači nešto je niža smrtnost u odnosu na prošlu godinu - pojasnio je Štajcer.

----------


## bubamarka

ne znam jel to samo slučajnost, ali neke doktorice navodno više ne rade na Švarči  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matilda

Ne znam na koga misliš.
Po povratnim informacijama žena koje su rodile najviše hvale doktoricu Lončar. 
Lijepe riječi čula sam i za dr. Lacu i dr. Latkovića. Ništa lošeg.

----------


## Honey

Cure i dečki, Matilda nam je u bolnici. Počela se prerano otvarati, leži na ginekologiji. Nadam se da će biti sve u redu!
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
Drž'te nam se skupa Matilda i bebolino!!!


(Ove godine ne bumo imali naš štand 29.9. za Tjedan dojenja. Matilda je voditeljica podružnice i glavna organizatorica, a ja sama tak nešto ne mogu ishendlat.)

----------


## bobaibeba

Vibrice za Matildu i bebača!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maria71

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~'  za Matildu i bebonju

----------


## ronin

ja joj već mislila slati sms u vezi organizacije tog štanda,ono,da ponudim pomoć,a ona u bolnici! :shock: 

sve vibrice ovog svijeta za Matildicu i bebu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivory

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Matildu i bebicu   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Drage moje, ništa od štanda ovaj vikend, ja u bolnici.
Dobro sam, ali na strogom mirovanju.

Budući da ću ovdje biti malo duže, ja sam se spojila sa svijetom pa ću vam se povremeno javljati.

Za sada mi je dobro, sama sam u sobi, sestre i liječnici su ok, samo da su malo više razgovorljiviji na vizitama, s ozbiljnim licima bace me u depresiju.

Hvala na vibrama!   :Kiss:

----------


## maxovamama

Hej, Matilda!!

Šta si na strogom mirovanju? Nadam se da će sve biti OK i da nećeš dugo biti odvojena od svojih. Kako to Matilda prihvaća, mada ona je već velika, pa i puno kuži.

Velika pusa i čuvaj bebača!!!

----------


## Zrina

Sad sam tek vidjela! Matilda nadam se da će ti vrijeme što brže proći na mirovanju i da će sve biti super.   :Love: 
Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ i   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Honey

Obavještavam vas da ćemo 10. listopada imati još jednu Malu školu dojenja u Karlovcu  :D 

Znači, 10.10.2007. u 17 sati u knjižnici Opće bolnice Karlovac!
Molim vas samo da se prijavite na broj 091/5225500 jer je ograničen broj polaznika.

Nadam se da se vidimo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Evo kako je honey rekla, nije bilo štanda, ali zato ide Mala škola dojenja.

Ja sam još uvijek po starom i još uvijek u bolnici.
Matilda uživa konačno sa svojim tatom, tati je malo naporno, ali brzo se naučio i kako treba skuhati i oprati veš. jest da me zove svko malo, ali neka. Fale mi strašno, kad mi dođu u posjetu, ne bih ih ispuštala iz ruku. 

A bolnica ko bolnica. Dani mi prolaze u čitanju, rješavanju križaljki i ovako malo skoknem da vidim što ima na formu.

Fale mi kavice u Cohibi, šetnje, kestenjara, onaj miris karlovačke jeseni.

----------


## maria71

matilda ~~~~~~~~~

 :Love:

----------


## bubamarka

matilda, nadam se da se vidimo danas na tečaju u bolnici, pretpostavljam da ćeš biti, barem ti nije daleko  :Wink:  

za malu školu dojenja - rado bi išla, uvijek se nešto pametno čuje, ali nema smisla da nekome zauzimam mjesto obzirom da iza sebe imam  2,5 godišnji staž u dojenju 
( nadam da ću to uspjeti ponoviti i drugi put jednako uspješno)

----------


## Matilda

ma ništa od tečaja, ja moram mirovati, nema sjedenja 

i sad ležim na boku i tipkam  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> ma ništa od tečaja, ja moram mirovati, nema sjedenja 
> 
> i sad ležim na boku i tipkam


puse   :Love:  

mislim na tebe

----------


## Matilda

Ja još uvijek u bolnici, nema izgleda izlaza za mene,

a dugačak vikend, a moji planovi za izlet u Istru i tartufe,
aaaaaaa .......

Sad sam napunila 32.tjedan, i bebica i ja smo ok, još čekam nalaze briseva i urinikulture, pa ćemo vidjeti na čemu sam.

----------


## Honey

:Love:  Uf, ta bolnica! Ajde barem imaš internet, ali mogu samo mislit kak je teško toliko biti odvojena od svojih   :Sad:

----------


## bubamarka

evo, ja redovno na tečaju, žao mi je što nas nije više (svega 7 parova) možda bi bilo više zanimljivih pitanja

u tri dana sam upoznala 3 mlade i nove doktorice koje su i same potvrdile da se stvari u rodilištu mijenjaju, barem što se tiče pristupa liječnika i njihovih osobnih stavova

i sam tečaj u bolnici je potvrda da se nešto mijenja jer u doba vladavine dr. Janjanin to baš i nije bila prihvaćena ideja

još kad bi i sestre na odjelu(čast iznimkama) krenule tim smjerom   :Bouncing:

----------


## Fairy

*Matilda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok.
Drži nam se!   :Love:

----------


## ivory

*Matilda* drži nam se, a mi ćemo i dalje vibrati za vas dvoje ~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
*bubamarka* na tečaju sve zvući idealno, pa smo se tako i ja i MM ponadali da se stvari polako mijenjaju, ali...
Ja sam, na svu sreću, imala super porod bez komplikacija i nepotrebnih intervencija i jedino su "morali" napraviti epiziotomiju, a sve drugo sam izbjegla. Neke stvari se neće promijeniti još godinama (da ne pričam o redu bočica s adaptiranim koje stoje ispred soba sa mamama i bebama spremne da ih mame uzmu - a uzimaju ih masovno).
Sve u svemu - SRETNO!

----------


## maria71

*Matilda*    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Fairy

Jel zna netko kako je Matilda? Ništa se ne javlja pa pitam.

----------


## Honey

Još je u bolnici, do daljnjega...
Nema više interneta (teško se spaja, puca veza itd.) pa se ne može javiti na forum.
Strogo mirovanje do 36. tjedna, lijekovi...   :Sad:  
Bebač je veliki i napredan, vjerujem da će biti sve u redu, drugačije ne želim razmišljati    :Heart: 

Uz vibrice i pozitivu sve će biti bolje
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Matilda

8) 

Ljudi, evo me doma!

tako pjeva Gibo ....


i ja sam od jučer doma.
Pustili me.
Bila sam dobra, disciplinirana, poslušna puna tri tjedna.
Uhvatila me sad pod kraj kriza, dosta mi je bilo bolničke hrane, ležanja u krevetu, premicanja s boka na bok. Ali nijednom nisam postavila pitanje kad ću doma. Ove koje su stalno cendrale da bi doma, one su još ostale.  :Grin:  

Doma sam i dalje u ležećem položaju (još 3 tjedna), logistiku sam organizirala, opet sam pri kompu, sve sam si stavila na dohvat ruke, a za ostalo me bedina MM.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

Jeeee  :D

----------


## maria71

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Fairy

Juhuuuuuuuuu  :D 
Veelika  :Kiss: 
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~
        ~~~~~~~~~~~
       ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebicu!

----------


## maxovamama

Super!!!   :Love:

----------


## bubamarka

super Matilda,  :Bye: 

ja ne znam kako bi izdržala
ne mogu ni doma mirovat, a kamoli u bolnici

----------


## Matilda

Sve se može kad je mali život u pitanju.

Danas punim 34. tjedan.
I uspješno odolijevam da po kući ništa ne radim.   :Grin:  
Za bebača je sve spremno (pobrinule se moja mama i sister), još samo da spakiram torbu za bolnicu.

Malo sam se raspitivala o tome mogu li nakon poroda (ako bude sve u redu) dobiti bebu odmah na grudi pa da ga poslije kupaju i pregledavaju i možemo li odgoditi presijecanje pupkovine. 
I sve se da dogovoriti.  :Wink:

----------


## bubamarka

pitala sam i ja:
može li se odbiti drip? - samo ako potpišem

može li suprug sa mnom i ako bude porod po noći?- liječnici su se čudili zašto ne bi mogao, glavna sestra je rekla da se sve može dogovoriti :? 
a Štajcer je osobno zagarantirao da može

ajd'- vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## Zrina

Šaljem pozdrav Matildi   :Bye:  i držim palčeve da sve bude kako je poželjela!   :Love:

----------


## Honey

> pitala sam i ja:
> može li se odbiti drip? - samo ako potpišem


Nekako mi logika govori da bi se prije trebalo potpisati ako pristaješ na drip. Ali dobro, lako je meni bilo što potpisati ako nešto želim. Glavno da se ta odluka poštiva.




> može li suprug sa mnom i ako bude porod po noći?- liječnici su se čudili zašto ne bi mogao, glavna sestra je rekla da se sve može dogovoriti :? 
> a Štajcer je osobno zagarantirao da može
> 
> ajd'- vidjet ćemo


Prije dvije godine se također moglo dogovoriti, moj je ušao u 5 ujutro, još je naglasio da je bio sa mnom na tečaju. Tada su govorili da inače ne može po noći, osim ako tata nije bio na tečaju, a i tada se trebalo dogovoriti s osobljem bolnice.

----------


## bubamarka

> Prije dvije godine se također moglo dogovoriti, moj je ušao u 5 ujutro, još je naglasio da je bio sa mnom na tečaju. Tada su govorili da inače ne može po noći, osim ako tata nije bio na tečaju, a i tada se trebalo dogovoriti s osobljem bolnice.


prije tri godine mi smo došli navečer s potvrdom o tečaju, ali je babica bez puno objašnjavanja rekla da ne može, tako da se nisam imala s kim dogovoriti  :Sad:

----------


## Honey

A da, to je kak naletiš  :/
Ali ne vjerujem ni da bi mm ušao u 2 ujutro da se tak potrefilo.

----------


## Matilda

Da mi ne pusti muža, ne bi ušla ni ja. Pa makar se porodila ispred rodilišta. 

Pa po noći ti je partner na porodu najpotrebniji.

Ne znam zašto postoji razlika dan i noć. 

A to da ovisi o primalji ili liječniku, to sam i ja čula.

----------


## bubamarka

evo i ja bila malo na Švarči, srećom svega dva dana, jer bojim se da bi nakon 3. noći na bolničkom krevetu i jastucima  morala na fizikalnu

ostavili su me zbog navodnih trudova na CTG-u koje nisam ni osjećala tako da sada doma čekam one prave

prvi put sam jedva čekala da krene, a sada stišćem noge da što duže odgodim neizbježno   :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

Dobro da si doma, dva dana nije ništa.   :Grin:  

Samo ti lijepo nastavi s uobičajenim ritmom, bude bebica već sama odlučila kad će van. 

Ja sutra idem u bolnicu na CTG i UZV, smanjila sam Normabele s 3 na 2 (pa ću s 2 na 1, pa nijedan). U utorak je 36.tj., torba je spakirana, sve je na svom mjestu, ja sam spremna.   :Grin:  

Jučer sam prvi put bila vani (otišla do DM-a) i umorila sam se. Kondicija mi je na 0.  :Rolling Eyes:  

*Karfiolčić*, je li završio tečaj?

----------


## Matilda

Obnavljam listu

ana12 
annabell 
andjelak 
bobaibeba 
bony 
bubamarka 
Elvira- članica Udruge Roda 
enca 
Fairy 
Honey- članica Udruge Roda 
Huanita 
icepuran@htnet-dsl 
ivory 
karfiolčić 
ljiljan@ 
Mala2006
maria71- članica Udruge Roda
Matilda - voditeljica KA podruznice Udruge Roda 
maxovamama 
ml 
nicols 
Nina28 
Pastrva 
Poison Ivy 
suncokret 
Tviti 
Zeera 
Zrina

----------


## Matilda

Danas sam bila na pregledu UZV u bolnici. Poslije kod svog doktora. I dobila uputnicu za rodilište. Ovaj tjedan sam još doma, a u ponedjeljak odoh vam ja, drage moje, čekati porod u bolnici.
Baš ono što nisam htjela.   :Sad:

----------


## MALA2006

Pozdrav svima!
Evo dobila sam "pozivnicu" od Matilde da vam se ovdje pridružim  :Smile:  

Za sada ću samo kopirati kaj sam napisala na pdf rodilišta jer me je cijeli boravak na Švarči toliko ugodno iznenadio, pa dakle evo...

Evo prošla su dva mjeseca od mog poroda (carski) u karlovačkom rodilištu i imam samo riječi pohvale! 
Priznajem da sam prije poroda imala veeeliiiikiiiii strah od tog rodilišta jer sam se naslušala horor priča....ali na svu sreću moje iskustvo je potpuno suprotno  
Počevši od sestara, doktora i svog ostalog prisutnog osoblja...čista petica!  
Definitivno mi se najviše sviđa 24h rooming in tako da sam bebu vidjela onog trenutka kad sam se probudila i to kaj su svi potpuno orjentirani na dojenje. 
Mlijeko sam dobila tek peti dan nakon poroda ali su bebu konstantno stavljali meni na prsa pa tek kad bi skužila da zbilja ništa nema  i počela plakati-onda bočica! Kada mi je mlijeko došlo, bočicu više nitko nije ni spominjao! 
Čak mi je i pedijatrica rekla da ni slučajno ne zatražim dohranu zbog pada kilaže bebe (valjda ima žena kaj se prestraše toga pa traže)! 
Uglavnom mi i dalje isključivo dojima! 
Da više ne duljim, mislim da sam radi njihovog odnosa prema rodiljama i bebama izgubila strah od bolnice i poroda .....
_________________

----------


## bubamarka

> Danas sam bila na pregledu UZV u bolnici. Poslije kod svog doktora. I dobila uputnicu za rodilište. Ovaj tjedan sam još doma, a u ponedjeljak odoh vam ja, drage moje, čekati porod u bolnici.
> Baš ono što nisam htjela.


na žalost, vidimo se u ponedjeljak  

zloćo se okrenuo naopako, tako da sam tek sad u strahu, jer ne znam što me čeka;a sve opcije poroda su moguće  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Matilda

Je li na zadak ili poprečno? Ti si 38.tj.?

Vidi ovaj tekst. Ima par vježbica. 
http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=147&Show=2400

----------


## Honey

Sretno cure! Mislit ćemo na vas, a vi se javite koji puta da znamo kako ste  :Smile: 

 :Love:

----------


## Matilda

Ja odgodila put za bolnicu za jedan dan. Osjećam se jako dobro. 
Ići ću sutra.  :Grin:  

A što će biti sutra?!  :Saint:

----------


## Zrina

Jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## bubamarka

samo da se javim da sam prije 10-tak dana došla u bolnicu s dijagnozom zadak, ali već isti dan se mališa okrenuo pravilno i tako ja zaglavila ovdje

sad više ne mogu doma, jer je termin prošao, a on još uvijek neće van

Matilda se izvukla, a meni se dogodilo ono čega sam se bojala: ležanje na bolničkim madracima i jastucima,2x dnevno ctg,  dosada i gubljenje vremena, bolnička hrana itd... a sve to samo 1000 m od svog doma

----------


## Matilda

Je, ja sam se izvukla.  8) 

Prije 10 dana mislila sam da će me ostaviti u rodilištu, ali nije bilo nikakvog posebnog razloga za mojim ostankom.
Danas sam bila u bolnici na kontroli (CTG i UZV), sve je u redu, bebač je skoro 3500 g. S obzirom da je M bila preko 4 kg, neće ni ovo biti lakše.
Samo što moje dijete ne voli ctg, nije se dao, jedva je sestra našla mjesto gdje se najbolje čuju otkucaji. A on se okretao, doslovce je bježao od sonde. Zna dijete što nije dobro.

Bubamarka, suosjećam s tobom.   :Sad:  
Hodaj, kad dođe čistačica, ti uzmi njenu metlu pa pospremaj.
Jesi dolje u rodilištu ili gore na ginekologiji?

----------


## bubamarka

u rodilištu, s pogledom na tri zida,
po svim terminima sam prenijela, no nemam ni trudova nit se otvaram, a voda je mliječna ali čista i zato iz dana u dan samo - čekam

sutra ću navodno na probni drip, iako sam to htjela izbjeći, ali toliko mi  je već dosadilo čekati da se nešto dogodi, da mi je svjedno, samo nek konačno krene

----------


## Matilda

Ajoj, to je ona mračna depresivna soba.
Nitko nema lijepa iskustva u boravku u toj sobi, jedino što je dobro po ljeti jer nije vruće. 

Ajde, drž se. I javi ako što krene.
A za drip   :Rolling Eyes:  iako si prešla očekivani datum poroda, on je "očekivani" do 42. tj. si još uvijek u terminu.

----------


## Matilda

Bubamarka rodila.  :D 

Čestitke su ovdje

----------


## Matilda

I jedna novost. 
Ne znam bih li se smijala ili plakala!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Posebno što se tiče problema vrtića.




> Karlovac postao Grad - prijatelj djece
> 
> KARLOVAC - Veseli nas povelja Karlovcu "Grad - prijatelj djece", iako ona nije iznenađujuća; bilo bi iznenađujuće da je nismo dobili jer sigurnost djece i mladih naš je strateški projekt broj jedan – rekao je gradonačelnik Damir Jelić na današnjoj pressici na kojoj je obznanjeno da je Karlovac jučer u Zagrebu, kao jedan od 6 gradova u Hrvatskoj, dobio počasni naziv grad prijatelj djece, te povelju za uzorno provedenu akciju "Priča o dječaku Nikoli Tesli".
> Kazao je kako je u Karlovcu 17 programa namijenjenih djeci i mladima, od prevencijskog, Centra za mlade, predškolske nastave, produženog boravka, jedinstvene stipendijske sheme do nogometnog centra, odnosno projekta "Štedim i darujem", pokrenutog zajedno s Karlovačkom županijom i Karlovačkom bankom. 
> - To su samo neki projekti koje smo pokrenuli i koji se sustavno vode; oni ni na koji način ne pretendiraju na neke nagrade, niti nam je to cilj. Ali, jednako tako, lijepo je vidjeti kad i šira društvena zajednica, na nacionalnoj razini, uistinu prepoznaje i nagrađuje taj rad - napomenuo je Jelić. 
> 
> Dogradonačelnik Josip Zaborski pojasnio je kako grad, što je veći, mora ispuniti strože kriterije kako bi dobio počasni naziv prijatelja djeteta, ali i kako ta povelja i obvezuje Grad da nastavi raditi u korist djece. 
> - Dakle, to je rezultat politike ovog Gradskog poglavarstva i Vijeća, a i naših ustanova koje zaista imaju kvalitetan kadar. Naravno, mi smo preuzeli sad na sebe i obvezu da i dalje radimo na korist djece u našem gradu. Naši projekti, naši programi idu ka tom cilju - istaknuo je Zaborski. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Honey

Kak sve super izgleda na papiru.

----------


## Matilda

Da, u lipnju je ostalo oko 400 neupisane djece u vrtiće, preko ljeta ko čarobnim štapićem je 200 djece "nekako" ugurano u vrtiće, a još 200 je ostalo na cesti. 

Eto prijatelja djece.

A igrališta se uređuju samo pred izbore.

Igralište kod Edisona dobilo je tobogane pred lokalne izbore prije par godina.

Sad su se političari naslikavali pred igralištem u Grabriku koje je konačno dobilo tobogan (a bile su 4 ljuljačke i pješčanik).

Lako se hvaliti uređenim dječjim odjelom kad je šaka entuzijasta i roditelja došla na ideju i ostvarila to, lako je olakšati bolničke dane djeci kad se angažiraju obični ljudi, volonteri. 

Ma neću dalje, porodit ću se.

----------


## Honey

I koji su to uvjeti u tim preguranim vrtićima? Moje dijete još ima noćne more od jaslica, gdje su bile prezaposlene tete i cry-out adaptacija. Išao je tamo 2 i pol mjeseca, od onda je prošlo 5 mjeseci   :Crying or Very sad:  
A ovo za uređenje bolničkog odjela, nemam riječi... Hvaliti se tuđim trudom, to je najlakše :/




> Ma neću dalje, porodit ću se.


Pa i vrijeme ti je uskoro   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

http://www.radio-mreznica.hr/vijesti/?v=20449

u prvom planu je moj nasljednik  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Vidi mamu što se hvali.
Tako i treba!  :Dancing Fever:  

honey,
ja ću preformulirati onaj naslov crnogorske serije o kravi Đekni: Matilda još nije rodila, a kad će, ne znamo.

----------


## Honey

Maria, baš je sladak   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubamarka

> ja ću preformulirati onaj naslov crnogorske serije o kravi Đekni: Matilda još nije rodila, a kad će, ne znamo.



 :Laughing:  joj, Đekne sam se i ja sjetila svako jutro u bolnici kad bi se budila bez naznake trudova i odgovarala na SMS-ove "ima li što novog?"

----------


## Honey

Bubamarka, tako i ja prošli puta u predrađaoni. Tri dana slušanja kako u boxu do mene žene uzdišu i vrište.
Samo sam mislila: I ja bi tako, samo da odem više iz te sobe   :Laughing: 
A kad bih čula bebin plač, samo bi mi se suze pojavile u očima, jedva sam čekala da primim svog miša u ruke, a on nikako van.

Btw. Matilda, jel misli sinčina uskoro ugledati svjetlo dana? On se fino tu ugnijezdio čini mi se  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

> Btw. Matilda, jel misli sinčina uskoro ugledati svjetlo dana? On se fino tu ugnijezdio čini mi se


Izgleda da je njemu unutra dobro kad se ne da van. 
Sutra mi je termin. Krećem se, malo vježbam polučučnjeve (tako me leđa malo manje bole), danas sam se s nećakinjom i M igrala na podu (na sve četiri), u petak mi je otišao dio sluzavog čepa, od jučer non-stop idem na WC (prirodni klistir), kontrakcija malo i nepravilno, malac se javlja, ali uglavnom nogama pod rebra (tu još valjda ima mjesta). 

*Bubamarka*, glavno da ste vi stigli doma, očekujemo izvještaj s poroda.   :Wink:

----------


## maxovamama

Malo ću se ugurati između dva poroda sa zamolbom!

Pošto ne znam staviti link, jelte, molim sve da pogledaju temu "Darivanje dječjeg doma Vladimir Nazor" na pdf-u  Udruge i pojedinci u akciji.

Matilda kaj čekaš? trebam te u ovoj akciji, ajde , brže malo tiskaj!

_Mukica ubacila link_

----------


## maxovamama

Matilda, kako je?

Jel se šta događa?

----------


## bubamarka

Matilda je u "mojoj" sobi u rodilištu i povijest se ponavlja; čeka trudove ili pucanje vodenjaka

nadam se da će to kod nje ići brže nego kod mene jer ja nisam mogla dočekat ni jedno ni drugo pa sam pristala na induciranje trudova - i požalila


dakle, Matilda još nije rodila, a kad će - ne zna se  :Grin:  

kaže da šeta po hodnicima pa moram spomenuti jedan biser s odjela; 

cura je bila u 41. tjednu, čekala porod i stalno osjećala bolove u križima koji nisu bili pravi trudovi pa si je to olakšavala šetnjom po hodnicima, a ruke si je držala pod stomakom jer joj je tako bilo lakše
jednu večer dok je tako šetala čekajući na ctg ne bi li se konačno ukazali trudovi viče na nju sestra u prolazu: " A što se vi gospođo stalno držite za stomak? Hoćete si izazvat trudove? :?  "
Jadna, samo se je nasmijala i rekla "Da barem..."

uh, mogla bi se napisat knjiga o onome što čovjek čuje i doživi i od osoblja i od pacijentica

----------


## maxovamama

Bubamarka, ništa me više ne može iznenaditi na Švarči.
Kaj misliš da ti kao meni dopeljaju cijeli razred medicinske škole na porod, a da me nitko ništa nije  pitao.
Trudovi me peru, ja tiskam a klinci se ruše, prestrašno.

Nego, javljaj nam i dalje kako naša Matildica!

----------


## maxovamama

Roooodilaaaaa je!!!
Evo upravo mi se javila. Rodila je prije sat vremena, sve super, bez dripa. Ima mali rez ali niš strašno.
Mali Jan ima 3950 i 51 cm i za sada uspješno doji.

Bravo Matilda!!

----------


## bubamarka

> Roooodilaaaaa je!!!
> Evo upravo mi se javila. Rodila je prije sat vremena, sve super, bez dripa. Ima mali rez ali niš strašno.
> Mali Jan ima 3950 i 51 cm i za sada uspješno doji.
> 
> Bravo Matilda!!


čestitam još jednom,

glavno da je ona zadovoljna kako je prošao porod 
i budući da me maxovamama preduhitrila s viješću, ja ću samo napisati da je rodila u 10:50  :Smile:

----------


## Honey

Maxovamama je bila brza, odmah je otvorila i  *Čestitke Matildi!*  :D

----------


## bobaibeba

Bravo Matilda!Čestitke!!!! :D

----------


## andjelak

Matilda čestitke i ovdje.Nisam ni sumnjala da će sve ići po ps-u kad im roda dođe na stol  :Grin:  
Inače kad sam ja bila u travnju na porodu manje više sve bilo ok(posebno hvala dr.G. i dr.Š.)Išla sam na drip(39+59 iako sam bila protivnik toga sad bi opet pristala, bilo je brzo i manje bolno nego 1.put kada sam imala prirodne plus drip.nisu me rezali i mališa je odmah išao na prsa i bio cijelo vrijeme samnom.

Smjestili su me u apartman, koji je ok,Ružno je bilo od dr.L. ispitivanje gdje radim i sl. kao zašto sam dobila tu privilegiju, a meni se dopalo radi moje havarije da malo uživam i samo sam se smješkala.
 zadovoljni su bili dojenjem ali nije mi se svidjelo kad je mali bio na grijanju kad sam ga vidjela s dudom od flašice u ustima obljepljenom selotejpom da ne ide odozgo zrak  :Mad:  
odmah sam reagirala i samo je išao na dojenje ili sam ja tamo dolazila.

Inače minus je bio wc zajednički gdje nije bilo vode pa si žene nisu mogle prati ruke nakon wc  :shock: 
*Maxovamama* imaš pp

----------


## bubamarka

ubacit ću se s jednim pitanjem jer vjerujem da ću ovdje prije dobiti odgovor nego na dotičnoj temi;

Karlovčanke, kod kojeg ste pedijatra, koga bi preporučile, 
dobila sam preporuku za dr. Došen pa me zanima je li netko kod nje

----------


## Honey

Kod dr. Došen smo bili jednom kad je naš ped. bio na godišnjem, ona mu je zamjena. Bila mi je super.
Mislim da ćemo novu bebačicu upisati kod nje.

----------


## Honey

Pardon, zanemari moj prijašnji post. Bio je dugi dan, pobrkala sam pedijatrice.   :Embarassed:  
Nismo bili kod nje, ali za dr. Došen sam čula sve najbolje.

----------


## Mukica

cure, premjestila sam vam price o rodilistu na Rodilista tj. evo ga tu je --> Karlovacko rodiliste




> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama

----------


## Honey

> da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama


A eto cure, trenutno se razmnožavamo   :Grin: 
U proljeće su nam u planu još neke aktivnosti  :D

----------


## Mukica

Cure, 

ima vas dosta na popisu i zanima me nesto. 

Koliko od vas je zainteresirano da na bilo koji nacina sudjeluje u rodinim aktivnostima? --> nije nuzno za sve biti clanom da bi se sudjelovalo 

Npr. mozete se javiti na edukaciju sa za savjetnike za AS (kada je bude) pa nakon sto je zavrsite i odradite par pregleda da steknete praksu u vasem gradu moze biti znatno vise pregleda AS godisnje jer ce i savjetnika biti vise... 

Ili se mozete na neki drugi nacin ukljuciti u rodine aktivnosti - mozda samo skidanjem s portala i printanjem obavijesti o MŠD ili nekim drugim aktivnostima u vašem gradu.

----------


## maxovamama

Evo ja se javljam, rado bi pomogla ako mogu. Jedino što sam sa slobodnim vremenom na "vi", pa ne znam da li ću baš uvijek moći.
Rado bi na edukaciju o AS, ako bi bila u Karlovcu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

maxmama, jel koristiš platnene pelene?
Imamo i radionicu za platnene pelene. 
Što se tiče edukacije o AS, morala bi završiti tečaj u ZG (traje1 dan za vikend). A da je još više educiranih autosjedaličara, imali bismo preglede AS u Ka kad god poželimo.

----------


## maxovamama

sa pelenama smo sada pri kraju. Valjda mi više neće trebati :/ 

Za autosjedalice bi mogla odvojiti jedan dan za obuku, to nije neka frka.
Joj, samo kad vidim pred vrtićem koliko djece dolazi bez sjedalice  :Sad:

----------


## maria71

Da bez sjedalice, ngo tati u krilu  dok on vozi....katastrofa

ja rekla i stekla neprijatelja , sad me više ne pozdravlja

----------


## maxovamama

> ja rekla i stekla neprijatelja , sad me više ne pozdravlja


I ja se opekla nekoliko puta

----------


## Matilda

Danas ujutro naš grad Karlovac osvanuo je okupan friško nalijepljenim jumbo plakatima Autosjedalica-uvijek i bez iznimke.

I to na 9 lokacija: 2 na plitvičkoj cesti (Mostanje), 2 prema Dugoj Resi, Tomislavova, Smičiklasova, Većeslava Holjevca (kod željezničkog kolodvora), Meštrovićeva i Krešimirova (meni ispod prozora   :Grin:  

Na portalu Radija Mrežnice je i Rodin banner Autosjedalica-uvijek i bez iznimke.

Krećemo u akciju.  :D Po svim vrtićima županije bit će distribuirani manji plakati i leci o AS, također i u pedijatrijskim i ginekološkim ordinacijama, bolnicama, gradskim knjižnicama, itd.
U veljači će biti i jedno predavanje o AS (u vrtiću Tintilinić i dobrodošli su svi! svakako ćemo vas obavijestiti o točnom datumu
). 
Također tražimo volontere koji bi nam mogli pomoći u postavljanju plakati i letaka. Javite se ovdje ili meni na PP. 




> Da bez sjedalice, ngo tati u krilu dok on vozi....katastrofa 
> ja rekla i stekla neprijatelja , sad me više ne pozdravlja


Ih, ja bih ga pri svakom susretu pitala: O, gospon XY, vežete li dijete u AS? 
Bila bih dosadna do bola!  :Grin:  Sanjao bi me po noći.

----------


## maxovamama

javljam se :D

----------


## silkica

Možda bih ovdje mogla dobiti odgovor na pitanje:ima li u Karlovcu privatni labos?Karlovčanke,javite se!

----------


## Matilda

Nisam sigurna, mislim da je onaj na Dubovcu privatni, ali s ugovorom s HZZO-om.

----------


## maria71

tako je

----------


## silkica

Hvala cure!

----------


## Matilda

Tiče se novčane pomoći za drugo dijete od Županije (3000 kn).

Danas mi poznanica koja čeka treće dijete kaže da ta pomoć ne vrijedi za treće i svako naredno dijete, nego samo za drugo. 

Znači rodiš prvo, ne dobiš ništa, rodiš drugo, dobiješ lovu, rodiš treće, opet ništa. Pa ne mogu vjerovati!

----------


## sorciere

ja gledam avatare, i mislim si - ko se to dopisuje sam sa sobom...  :? 

valjda ću vas opet jednom razlikovati   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

> Znači rodiš prvo, ne dobiš ništa, rodiš drugo, dobiješ lovu, rodiš treće, opet ništa. Pa ne mogu vjerovati!


Tak sam i ja čula. Ali ništa me ne čudi za Karlovac  :/

----------


## bobaibeba

Tako je,samo za drugo dijete,a obrazloženje je da je puno o bitelji samo sa jednim djetetom pa da se potakne da se odluče i na drugo.
A valjda misle da se oni koji imaju dvoje lakše odlučuju na treće   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matilda

U petak *22.2. u 17 sati u DV Tintilinić* (Šulekova 13) održat će se *predavanje o autosjedalicama "Autosjedalica-uvijek i bez iznimke"*.

Svi zainteresirani su dobrodošli.

----------


## Honey

Ako želite treće dijete+novčanu pomoć, treba samo razraditi taktiku   :Laughing:  

Dakle, treba seliti u KAMANJE: 10 tisuća kn za treće, a 20 za četvrto i svako iduće dijete

Ne znam točno di je to, ali je u Ka županiji. Znači nije daleko.

----------


## maria71

http://www.kamanje.hr/

----------


## Matilda

Kak ne znaš di je Kamanje. Pa tam ti je Račanova vikendica. 
Mislim da je Kamanje najrazvijenija općina, imaju 0 nezaposlenih.

----------


## Honey

Sad znam, često sam tuda prolazila. Baš je lijep kraj, ali nisam znala ovo za Račanovu vikendicu.

----------


## Matilda

Kao što sam gore već rekla, trenutno provodimo kampanju Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke.

Nakon predavanja u DV Tintilinić, ovaj tjedan imali smo dvije blic kontrole s policajcima ispred DV Tintilinić i DV Grabrik. Još uvijek ima djece koja služe svojim roditeljima kao test lutka.
Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost. 

Blic kontrole se nastavljaju. Te kontrole su samo savjetodavne i upozoravajuće. Policija kažnjava nevezanje djeteta, tj. ako dijete nije u autosjedalici.
Kazna za nevezanje je 500 kn.

----------


## Zrina

> Te kontrole su samo savjetodavne i upozoravajuće. Policija kažnjava nevezanje djeteta, tj. ako dijete nije u autosjedalici.
> Kazna za nevezanje je 500 kn.


Nisam shvatila da li policija samo upozorava ili i kažnjava?
I super za akciju!  :D Da li se zna hoće li se akcija iz PU Karlovac možda širiti i na ostale policijske postaje u županiji?

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam s njma pa ne kažnjavaju, tj. ne smiju kažnjavati jer je civil s njima u kontroli (tako su mi rekli). 
Inače kažnjavaju.

Što se tiče kontrola u ostalim gradovima, razgovarali smo i o tome, ali prvo moramo završiti Karlovac.

----------


## Zrina

> Inače kažnjavaju.


Ovo me je u stvari zanimalo jer još nikada nisam čula da su nekog stvarno kaznili zbog vožnje djeteta nevezanog ili bez AS. Nadam se da će se stvari napokon počet mjenjat.
Matilda,   :Love:  .

----------


## Ivani

Pozdrav cure, 

evo ja sam nova  tu, pa da se prijavim i ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## nicols

> Pozdrav cure,


Misliš, cure i dečki? 8)    :Grin:  




> evo ja sam nova  tu, pa da se prijavim i ovdje


Dobrodošla!    :Smile:

----------


## Ivani

Ispravak    :Razz:  
i dečki  :Smile: )

Hvala na dobrodošlici!!!

----------


## Matilda

Dobrodošla na forum.   :Bye:

----------


## Honey

Dobro nam došla   :Bye:

----------


## Ivani

Hvala vam cure

----------


## Honey

I dečki, i dečki   :Wink:

----------


## Ivani

opet ja, sorry i dečki   :Wink:

----------


## Matilda

Nemoj,   :Laughing:  imamo ih malo, prevrijedni su nam da bismo ih izostavljale.   :Grin:

----------


## Ivani

evo ufurat ću se u to da ih moramo paziti   :Razz:

----------


## Matilda

U subotu *5.4. od 10 do 13 sati* na parkiralištu ispred nekadašnjeg hotela Korana (tj. ispred caffe bara Slap) održat će se besplatan pregled autosjedalica.

Molimo roditelje da ponesu upute proizvođača sjedalice, ako ih imaju, te da dovedu i svoje dijete.

----------


## maxovamama

Super!!
Samo da vrijeme ne zezne stvar

----------


## Matilda

Autosjedaličarska ekipa radi u svim vremenskim uvjetima.

Dakle, kiša, snijeg, vjetar il sunce, ekipa radi!

----------


## Mukica

aj dodjite i svi vi koji ne trebate pregledavat sjedalice
da se malo druzimo :D  :D 

eto topica na kojem se mozemo dogovorit i za kavu http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...545&highlight=

----------


## Matilda

Vidimo se danas!

Svi su dobrodošli na današnjem druženju.  :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Moram i ovdje izraziti svoje veliko zadovoljstvo odazivom roditelja na pregled autosjedalica.
Pregledano je oko 30 autosjedalica.

Nadam se da roditelji nisu dugo čekali, sljedeći put će biti više savjetnika pa neće biti gužve. 
Hvala vam svima na strpljivosti, nadam se da ste zadovoljni našim savjetima i praktičnom pomoći.

Sljedeći pregled trebao bi biti u jesen.

----------


## Honey

Baš je bilo puno ljudi, vrlo sam ugodno iznenađena  :Smile: 

Super mi je bilo vidjeti da se i Karlovčani brinu za svoje najmlađe (gledajući ih svaki dan na cestama već sam gubila nadu).

Hvala i svim savjetnicama i savjetnicima koji su došli na pregled i vrijedno jahali po sjedalicama i zatezali ih :D

----------


## maria71

Bilo je super!

----------


## Matilda

38 autosjedalica pregledano!  :D

----------


## Mukica

:Naklon:   &  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   za SUAS ekipu

----------


## Matilda

Nakon autosjedalica, evo još jednog Rodinog vikenda.

19.4. (subota) u Karlovcu će biti Rodin štand povodom Dana planeta Zemlje od 10 do 13 sati 
na Promenadi (križanje Radićeve ulice i Šetališta dr.F.Tuđmana) kod spomenika Žabi (ili ispred Papasa, kako gdo kome paše).

Bit će svega: letaka, majici, pelena, radionica za klince (od otpada izrađujemo uporabne predmete).

Dođite i družite se s nama na "karlovačkoj spithzi".

----------


## Ivani

biti će za kupiti pelena?

----------


## Matilda

Da.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivani

mrak   :Smile:  .

----------


## andjelak

Joj supać.Ak vrijeme bude ok, navrnemo , a tak mi je žao kaj nisam mogla na komp da vidm poruku za sjedalice  :Crying or Very sad:  
Kad bu opet ili teta Matilda meni moreš jednom ti napraviti kontrolu jer me muči malo jedna sjedalica  :Saint:

----------


## Matilda

Sad kad prođu obaveze oko štanda, zvrcni jedan dan pa ću pogledati AS.

----------


## Matilda

*U utorak 22.4. u 19 sati* pogledajte na našoj lokalnoj *televiziji 4 rijeke*Rodin film o platnenim pelenama.   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Stvarno ne volim kritizirati, ali moram.
Danas išla produžiti porodiljni za drugih 6 mjeseci.

I žalim što sam uopće išla jer je to nemoguća misija.
Ulaz u HZZO. 
Deset stepenica po kojima sam vukla kolica. Kad sam se konačno uspentrala, do šaltera treba proći troja vrata što je s kolicima vrlo komplicirano (to su ona krilna vrata što se otvaraju i na jednu i na drugu stranu, a još su i uska pa moraš otvoriti oba krila, što sama nisam mogla pa su mi ljudi otvarali vrata).

Dođem na šalter, čekam 5 minuta da me ženska vidi jer na drugoj strani sobe priča. Sati je 10 minuta do 12, a rad sa strankama je do 12. Nadam se da će me primijetiti i da mi neće reći da dođem sutra jer je njeno radno vrijeme gotovo.

Skuži ona mene, ja kažem što želim. 
Odite na 1. kat soba 108.
Ja: Molim?
Ona: Na prvi kat.
Ja: Molim?
Ona: Na prvi kat, soba 108.
Ja: Ja imam dijete u kolicima, ne mogu na prvi kat, jedva smo došli i do vas.
Ona: Ja vam ne mogu pomoći.
Ja: A tko može?
Ona: Ostavite dijete tu kod nas, a vi odite gore.
Ja: Nema šanse da ja vama ostavljam dijete. 
Ona: Onda ga uzmite na ruke i odite gore.
Ja: Moje dijete spava i ne želim ga buditi i nositi po stepenicama gore. 
Ona: A kako druge mame mogu.
Ja: E vidite, ja ne mogu i ne želim. 
Ona: Ma razumijemo mi vas, ali mi nismo krivi.
Ja: Dajte mi šefa, direktora, bilo koga pa ću se njemu požaliti.
Ona: Nema vam nikoga kome se možete požaliti.
Ja: Krasno. 

Uglavnom, ovo je skraćeni razgovor mene i službenice.
I neće na tome ostati. :Mad:  

1. Nije mi jasno da se nijedna žena nije žalila na to da ako majka želi produljiti porodiljni da to ne može obaviti na šalteru gdje se obavljaju i svi drugi poslovi, nego mora hodati po kancelarijama na katu. Zna se da majka nije sama i da je najčešće s djetetom (u kolicima).
2. Nije mi jasno da se Karlovčanke mire s tim i da im je svejedno (tj. jesam li ja jedina kojoj to smeta).
3. Nije mi jasno kako majke mogu ostaviti dijete u kolicima ženi na šalteru koja radi svoj posao i ne može (a i ne bi smjela) paziti na tuđe dijete.
4. I nije mi jasno zašto meni treba uz zahtjev još hrpa papira, a drugim mamama u Hrvatskoj samo rodni list.

I blijedo su u mene gledale da što se ja žalim. 
To vam može predati i suprug.
Moj suprug radi do pola 6, a vi ste tu do 12.
Pa ostavite nekome bebu dok vi to obavite.
Da imam kome ostaviti bebu, ne bih produljivala porodiljni. A i ne želim se odvajati od svog djeteta za sitnicu kao što je predati dva papira.

Priča završava tako što je žena na šalteru zvala pravnicu koja je sišla dolje i dala mi papir. I pitam ja nju što im se isplati ovako nosati zahtjev s 1. kata dolje, što ne mogu ti zahtjevi stajati na pultu s ostalima. 
Ne, ne mogu.

I naravno da moram doći sutra jer sam imala samo rodni list, a treba mi još 3 papira.

Na kraju smo izašli van na platformi za invalide jer nam se striček na porti smilovao da se ne spuštamo kolicima po stepenicama.
Na kraju sam rekla da platforma nije za majke i djecu u kolicima, već za invalide.

----------


## Matilda

Na topicu o produženju porodiljnog dopusta pišu

u Samoboru treba samo ispuniti zahtjev,
u Zagrebu uz zahtjev treba rodni list djeteta,
odnosno zahtjev i zdravstvena majke i djeteta

 :Sick:

----------


## Honey

Janko će već 6 mjeseci  :shock: 
Kak vrijeme leti!

Matilda, stay cool   :Taps:

----------


## Matilda

Za mjesec dana   :Wink:  
a jučer sam ga rodila.

----------


## Honey

A sutra će na fax    :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

S obzirom na količinu gugutanja, a otkrio je da može i frfljati jezikom, sve je moguće.   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Jesi danas riješila priču s papirologijom ili ima još nastavaka?   :Smile: 
Zbilja su specijalci na tim šalterima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matilda

Nisam.
Nije mi se dalo.  8) 

A sutra rade do 11.   :Rolling Eyes:  
A pravit ću se blesava pa ću doći samo sa zahtjevom. Imaju sve papire kad smo tražili jednokratnu za opremu novorođenca pa nek traže.

----------


## Honey

Sjetila sam se kak je meni bilo zadnji puta u Dugoj Resi. Prije cca dvije i pol godine. Došla u HZZO, potpisala zahtjev (i brzinski ga ispunila uz pomoć djelatnice na šalteru) i to je to. Ovdje su stvarno susretljivi  :Smile: 
Ne moraš ići u Timbuktu za predati zahtjev   :Laughing:

----------


## bubamarka

gle slučajnosti, i ja sam prije 10-tak dana izašla iz HZZO-a s parom iz ušiju    :Taps:  

nadajući se kako ću sve na brzinu riješiti povela sam samo starije dijete, otišla na šalter pa zatim u sobu 108, gdje mi je gospđa  tutnula papir i nabrojala kopije i potvrde koje moram priložiti

između ostalog, reče ona da trebam  potvrdu da sam zaposlena,
a ja kažem da sam to već nosila kad sam otvarala porodiljni - nosila sam prosjeke plaće, a ona kaže da to nije potvrda o zaposlenju na što sam joj odgovorila da nebi imala plaću da nisam zaposlena

onda je ona spomenula nešto kao "to je dijete za koje tražite ...?"(Dora ima skoro 4 godine   :?  )
rekla sam samo da nije, da dijete ima 5 mjeseci i shvatila da je svaka daljnja rasprava suvišna

sad imam ideju kako se "osvetiti" okrutnoj birokraciji   :Grin:  
kad skupim sve papire, odnijet ću ih na šalter i predati, neću se iz principa penjati na kat, ili ću ih ostaviti u urudžbenom koji je pored šaltera

----------


## Matilda

Ajme meni.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa nije valjda mislila da za četverogodišnje dijete tražiš produženje porodiljnog? Reci mi da nije jer ću ispalit topovsku kuglu na HZZO.

Ja idem danas. Nadam se da rade.  8) 
I nosim samo zahtjev. Reći ću ako može u Zagrebu, može i ovdje, pa nismo druga država (ili jesmo?!   :Mad:  
Bit ću bezobrazna i ako ne budu dobri, zaprijetit ću novinarima.

Bubamarka, nemoj slučajno penjati se gore. Nek se nauče pameti.

----------


## Matilda

Predala zahtjev za produljenje. Nisam se penjala, nisam čekala redinu na šalteru, već direkt u urudžbeni. Ženska čist ljubazna, rekla no problemos. 
Jest da sam donijela na kraju i presliku osobne, zdravstvene i rodnog lista, ali potvrdu o zaposlenju nisam. Rekla sam nek traže ili nek nazovu poslodavca, tak ionak ne radi ovih dana.

----------


## andjelak

E ta papirologija i mene izbacila iz takta.Daš im na početku hrpu papira i onda ista ta ustanova nakon 6 mj opet traži isto, nije ni čudo kaj nam administracija šteka  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Znate da dr.G ode u Petrovu i da (čula od najfriškije rodilje pred 2 dana) da bebama ne daju adaptirano u rodilištu čak i kad mama traži nakon niz pokušaj adojenja osim ak dr.tamo prepiše.Neki pomak ili trenutak :/

----------


## Matilda

Nadam se pomak.
Čuj, bliži se dolazak komisije za "titule". 
Ali, manimo titule, uz sestru B i dr.S. koje se stvarno trude da svaka žena nauči dojiti, ima nade.
Još da porod podignemo iz prašine.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Evo, varaždinski stolari napravili stolčiće za vž rodilište.
Prijedlog: neka u Šumarskoj školi naprave jedan model stolčića. Njima praksa, a bolnici besplatan stolčić.

----------


## Matilda

Pisala sam već na pravnim savjetima.

Pa prenosim.




> Nastavak priče. 
> 
> U petak sam predala zahtjev za produženje porodiljnog i od dokumenata kopiju osobne i zdravstvene. 
> Potvrdu o zaposlenju nisam jer radim u školi, a škola nije radila zbog dugog vikenda. 
> 
> I danas zove ženska iz HZZO-a i veli da mi neće produžiti porodiljni jer nemam potvrdu. 
> Ja  :shock: 
> Donesite jer nemate potpunu dokumentaciju. 
> Velim ja njoj da ja kao prvo nemam vremena trčkarati okolo i skupljati papire koje oni već imaju. 
> ...



I da Honey, rekla je i da ti lažeš   :Laughing:  jer u Dugoj Resi se moraju isto donijeti preslike sva tri dokumenta uz zahtjev.
I tražila je tvoje ime  :shock: da provjeri.
Ja rekoh jeste vi pri sebi, jeste vi svjesni što vi mene pitate.
I velim ja prije pet godina da sam ispunila samo zahtjev. Niste, lažete, morali ste donijeti isto.

Ali, ne dam se ja.
Ne zna ona kome je spustila slušalicu.

Zvala ja središnjicu HZZO-a.
Ženska veli 
ispunjen zahtjev i presliku rodnog lista djeteta.
Zvat će Karlovac i opomenuti ih da daju majkama netočne informacije, te svakako zbog neljubaznosti i spuštanja slušalice.

Dakle, drage moje Karlovčanke,
za produženje porodiljnog dopusta drugih 6 mjeseci treba vam ispunjen zahtjev kojeg dobijete u HZZO-u i preslika rodnog lista djeteta. I ništa više.

I nemojte se pokoravati birokraciji kad je zakon drugačiji. I imate se pravo žaliti, i tražiti svoja prava.

----------


## bobaibeba

Bravo Matilda  :D 
Čitam upravo tvoju sagu i ne mogu vjerovati.Pa da,ovdje su u DR dosta ljubazne i meni su do sada sve super brzo obavljale,i uvijek će ti izaći u susret ako kaj trebaš.Super je to kaj si napravila jer ta koja te tako odkantala će sad bar čuti svoje.

----------


## andjelak

Bravo Matilda, neka se malo nauče fleksibilnosti i ljubaznosti prema klijentima, prošlo vrijeme kada su bili bogom dani  :Laughing:  

I ja se nadam da će u rodilištu krenuti modernizacija i ne kužim zašto se boje uvesti sitne promjene, p ane treba veliko znanje za nove položaje.

A dr. S. kapa dolje za poticanje dojenja i brigu oko beba.

Hej kada može pregled sjedalica mojih njonjića  :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Uf, koja... %#$  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Super si napravila, nadam se da će dobiti obrisanac   :Mad:

----------


## Matilda

> Hej kada može pregled sjedalica mojih njonjića


Je li ti zgodno za vikend?

----------


## bubamarka

> Dakle, drage moje Karlovčanke,
> za produženje porodiljnog dopusta drugih 6 mjeseci treba vam ispunjen zahtjev kojeg dobijete u HZZO-u i preslika rodnog lista djeteta. I ništa više.


probat ću ovako predat, reći ću da sam i ja zvala središnjicu...

znate kako su mene zeznuli kod isplate prve porodiljne naknade; iako sam im donijela presliku svog tekućeg, oni su naknadu uplatili na stari koji sam imala u prvoj trudnoći, prije 3,5 godine   :Rolling Eyes:  
(kažu, ostalo im u sustavu)
i dok je banka vratila novce, prošao rok za uplate pa sam morala čekat idući mjesec da dobijem pare za život

i još kažu; eto, nije nitko kriv...  :Mad:

----------


## andjelak

Jes jes, pošalji sms kad bi moglo :D

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam
nastavite na Karlovac - kolko ima forumasa/ica iz Ka i okolice??? - 3

----------

